# Wolf Run Question.



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Never been down to Wolf Run but the inlaws are camping down there next weekend and want me to bring the boat down for one day. My question is what the boat ramp situation is down there. Looks like a fairly small lake and just wanna make sure the ramp will allow me to launch an 18' deep V that's extra deep. Seems like bass fishing is pretty good down there so looking forward to trying it out but wanna make sure I can get my boat in there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keithadk (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a 17 ft. deep v tracker boat I have no problem with our boat . the lake is 9.9 motor only . Watch going toward the dam right side narrow rock was past the buoys markers in the last two weeks


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Ditto to what keithadk said. Nice lake. Buddy fished there last week caught a few on crankbaits. Late evening into dark. Have fun.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm primarily a musky fisherman but it will be a nice change of pace to do a little bass fishing. Gonna try a drop shot setup and maybe a couple cranks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

PJF said:


> Ditto to what keithadk said. Nice lake. Buddy fished there last week caught a few on crankbaits. Late evening into dark. Have fun.


Some big bass in Wolf Run. The biggest I have caught in Ohio was 6-8 and in February. I netted a 9 for a friend in November and know of another 9 and an 8 and 7. Can be tough in the summer.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wolf Run also has the potential for some monster Saugeye. It has received some decent stockings. The late Jim Corey always thought the next state record Saugeye would come from there due to the trout as a forage base.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Take plenty of top water. Especially ribbits. Gets really weedy in summer but topwater can be good fishing all day. Morning and evening bite will most likely be better but don't be scared to run ribbits and frogs over grass mid day. Drop shot will definitely catch fish also.


----------

